
We Waste About 3 – 9 Hours a Year Because the Email Send Button is at the Top - richardofyork
http://nextgenui.com/user-exerperience/we-waste-about-3-9-hours-a-year-because-the-email-send-button-is-at-the-top/
======
nhebb
Most of my emails are for customer support. If experience has taught me
anything, it's best to keep them concise, so clicking the top button is more
convenient for my usage. GMail gets it right not because there are two send
buttons - one at the bottom and one at the top.

------
g-garron
That is why designers are so important when creating a new app. And that is
why you need to test your app before sending it to public.

